# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Why my cardinal tetras swim at lower part of tank?

## Wizan

Hi All,
Just introduced a school of cardinal tetras in my 11/2 wk old planted tank. After more than half a day, they are still swimming around the bottom of my 3.5ft tank. Any idea how can make them play around the middle of the tank? I have yet to feed them. Will floating pellets make them comes up?
Any comments are welcome.  :Shocked:  
Regards,
Wizan

----------


## tango

definitely, buy the smallest size pellets u can get, and try to feed minimally (create a demand > supply situation), then they will always fight for food and have this tendency to swim near the surface whenever u approach the tank, with or without food; Minimal feeding will also help to stabilise your water parameters.

tango

----------


## taz_boy

think no need worry too much......tetras takes some time to get into the condition with the surroundings. my cardinal tetras are the largest population in the tank.....yet during the 1st week i intro them into the tank......they just hide behind the ferns, dw......took around 1/2 a month b4 they dare to come out to swim.....
if u are worried ur tetras dun have anything to eat, then no worries....u can switch off the light when feeding etc.....

----------


## A|X

mine also the same leh  :Sad:

----------


## Wizan

Thanks all for the comments. Will starve them another two days b4 giving minimal food.  :Smile:

----------


## coryfav

Cardinal tetras are mid-lower level dwellers though some may wonder to the upper level. Can there be some other fishes on the upper-level that they're avoiding? 

My Cardinal tetras don't have much of a chance to stay too close to the bottom of the tank cos of the many Corydoras there.  :Laughing: 

Anyway, how about trying some slow-sinking granules?  :Smile:

----------


## Wizan

Hi Coryfav,

The cardinals are the main fish in my tank. I have 2 leopard corys, 3 SAE and 50 cardinal tetras in my planted tank. Might be buying slow sinking tetra food granules for the cardinals. A fren also suggested to get some top eaters to get the cardinals up and eating. Will try the slow sinking food first.

Thanks.
Wizan

----------


## taz_boy

wat i do is i feed them with floating flakes.......
but i do not crush my flakes into smaller pieces...instead just leave them in big pieces......

when my other species like SAEs, guppies go nibble the flakes, they also help tear the flakes into smaller pieces, the smaller pieces will slowly sink into the mid level water....that's when my tetras attack the sinking food.......

----------


## mitsukake

cardinal are fish that swim in the middle of the tank..
i do see my friend's cardinal finish comming up to feed..
hmm , i sacred they swim too fast and air bone..

get them some sinking fine flakes..

----------

